# Doing a mirrior room and have a broken glass sound effect.



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

The only thing I can think of is maybe cellophane paper like the stuff the easter baskets are wrapped in. Its a bit sturdier and may make the sound you are looking for.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

You might want to look into "sugar glass", which is used for breakaway effects in movies (typically, a beer bottle shattered over someone's head during a brawl). Here are some links:

- http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-Sugar-Glass/
- http://www.curbly.com/indymogul/posts/1844-how-to-make-sugar-glass
- http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Sugar-Glass

Don't know how feasible such a project would be though.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

How about just using Corn Flakes cereal??


----------

